# newest bluegill need some input



## jesse1378 (Mar 29, 2010)

ok here are 4 more options for the bluegill. i like these better, but something still seems off. im going to make better stripes. these are not cleared, i will post those pics once i finish upgrading my curing rack. also please list which one you like the best, there are 2 pics, 4 options.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Dang man those are awesome...they look real.


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

I like #C, I'd be starting a production line up if I had those skills/patience, bet trout reds would also hit those


----------



## Trucker (Sep 25, 2008)

I also say C. Man, you are good!


----------



## jesse1378 (Mar 29, 2010)

thanks guys C is my favorite as well, i hope to get these on some 1.5's soon with clear. i will still make adjustments to get it just right.


----------



## Mike Moore (Feb 10, 2010)

C IS NASTY........... IN A GOOD KINDA WAY 

kinda like me trying to explain BAD to my mom around 1986..... lol


----------



## roanokeriverrunner (Jul 13, 2011)

I like C the best, and A second, they look great wish i had your talent, keep them coming. if you are looking inspiration ive had alot sucess with the River Bream and Sun Perch color by Bandit. Also i would pay well for a saltwater Menhaden pattern in like a 4-6 ft runner if you are board LOL.


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

I'm the odd guy out here, but I like B the most. It just looks like that dark purple above the fin looks more naturally like a big ol bluegill would get that deep purple on the back of their head.


----------



## jesse1378 (Mar 29, 2010)

ill have to look up the saltwater baitfish to see what it looks like.if i remember right its almost just like a shad, but the spot is in a different location. the dark purple was a pain to get because its actually 2 purples mixed and one has glitter. the size 1 needle didnt like it very much and i dont have any other needles right now lol


----------



## mastercaster1997 (Nov 21, 2011)

where do you buy the diving lips for these? i've never really looked


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

roanokeriverrunner said:


> I like C the best, and A second, they look great wish i had your talent, keep them coming. if you are looking inspiration ive had alot sucess with the River Bream and Sun Perch color by Bandit. Also i would pay well for a saltwater Menhaden pattern in like a 4-6 ft runner if you are board LOL.


 I'd be interested in the menhaden also .
Great work !!


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Could you make/paint something similar to this? 









Longear sunfish- upper parts of yellow river is over run with them, bass love them, would be a good local color scheme for our rivers.


----------



## jesse1378 (Mar 29, 2010)

the lips came on those baits. alot of people that carve or make their own use lexan plexiglass


----------

